# Δυο ερωτήματα



## Ancolie

Πρόκειται για έναν εβδομηντάρη βόσκο που πούλησε τα τριακόσια πρόβατά του · "Η αναπηρική σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ λόγω ψυχικής παθήσεως, ποσοστό αναπηρίας 67%, που να πρωτοφτάσει, ακόμη ζει στους σκουριασμένους τσίγκους, στο άδειο μαντρί"

1- που να πρωτοφτάσει ? τι σημαίνει αυτό το ρήμα ? και "που να…" ;
2- ακόμη · = παρόλο που ζει στο άδειο μαντρί, δεν τη βγάζει ;


----------



## Perseas

πού να πρωτοφτάσει η σύνταξη;
Τι να πρωτοκάνει με τη μικρή του σύνταξη; Π.χ. να πληρώσει τους λογαριασμούς του, να αγοράσει φάρμακα, τρόφιμα ....; 

ακόμη ζει: συνεχίζει να ζει


----------



## sotos

Ancolie said:


> 1- που να πρωτοφτάσει ? τι σημαίνει αυτό το ρήμα ? και "που να…" ;
> ;


Σημαίνει "τί να πληρώσει με τόσο λίγα χρήματα?"


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> Σημαίνει "τί να πληρώσει με τόσο λίγα χρήματα?"



Ευχαριστώ, Σώτε, η σημασία είναι σαφής τώρα για μένα. Δεν νιώθω όμώς τι προσθέτει το "πρωτο-" (που να πρωτοφτάσει )


----------



## Acestor

Το «πρωτο-» μπαίνει συχνά μπροστά από ρήματα για να δείξει τη δυσκολία να ιεραρχήσεις προτεραιότητες, π.χ.
Τόσες όμορφες κοπέλες, δεν ήξερα ποια να πρωτοκοιτάξω.
Όλοι ήθελαν τη βοήθειά μου, δεν ήξερα ποιον να πρωτοπρολάβω.
Δέκα ανοιχτά στόματα γύρω της, δεν ήξερε ποιο να πρωτοταΐσει.
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Ancolie

Άρα, στο κείμενό μου, ο βόσκος με τόσο λίγη σύνταξη,  αναρωτίεται τί να πληρώσει πρώτα ;


----------



## Acestor

Ακριβώς. Το «πού να πρωτοφτάσει» θα μπορούσε να είναι και «τι να φτάσει (η πενιχρή σύνταξη) να πρωτοπληρώσει;».


----------



## JRomulus

Acestor said:


> Το «πρωτο-» μπαίνει συχνά μπροστά από ρήματα για να δείξει τη δυσκολία να ιεραρχήσεις προτεραιότητες, π.χ.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα παραδείγματα Acestor.


----------



## JRomulus

Δεν ξέρω ποιον να πρωτευχαριστήσω ;;


----------



## Acestor

Σωστά  , αν και στα νέα ελληνικά δεν χάνεται το -ο-, λέμε *πρωτοευχαριστήσω*: «Δεν ξέρω ποιον να πρωτοευχαριστήσω».


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Ακριβώς. Το «πού να πρωτοφτάσει» θα μπορούσε να είναι και «τι να φτάσει (η πενιχρή σύνταξη) να πρωτοπληρώσει;».



Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου.


----------

